# Anyone here...



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

do any rallying????


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Rally addict, and I'm from Ottawa too.

TSD rallying, spectate and volunteer at performance events, watch WRC & CARS.

I saw your photo in Autocross - that's MCO SOLO II at Jetform. Have you done any club rally events? Were you the 'other' White Sentra From Lanark Highlands?

I missed SOLO II event 1 for 2002, but I'll be out when we get some rain on that tarmac.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Thats what I got the 87 XE for, but you other rally guys gotta help me out with some cheap mods.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Thats what I got the 87 XE for, but you other rally guys gotta help me out with some cheap mods. *


Are you doing performance rallies or Time Speed Distance?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ummm..well more like going out into the woods and pretending I am Tommi M. Maybe some rally-cross in the future.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Some cheap steel wheels with low end snow tires (Walmart, Canadian Tire) seem to be acceptable in rallycross. The hard compound of these tires last longer than actual good (Blizzak, Yokohama) snow tires and they tend to have a block pattern more suitable to gravel. And if you wreck them, they're only cheap steel wheels with low end snow tires.

It's fun to go out into the woods pretending to be Tommi, but you may also consider doing road rallying. Some of the winter events have pretty challenging driving and the other competitors give you a guage of how you're doing. Get good snows for these though, or you'll be in a ditch.

If you get into this, you may want to consider a decent set of lights for night events. Hella makes some good and affordable lights. I'm running Hella 500 fogs (about $80 US for a kit) in night events and plan on getting a set of 500 driving lights. The fogs help a lot in corners, with a really wide beam. Check local rally regulations for hookup requirements (in Ontario events, all auxillary lights have to have the ability of turning off with the high/low beam switch.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

fcsmotorsports,
Well, I got the wheels and tires. I also have an old set of hella fogs from my 99 and a set of hella driving lights that i took off a used car at work. I guess I need to start practicing!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *
> I saw your photo in Autocross - that's MCO SOLO II at Jetform. Have you done any club rally events? Were you the 'other' White Sentra From Lanark Highlands?
> 
> *


YEP THAT'S ME!!!!

I haven't done any other rallies but I'm definitely going back to autocross this summer. I just need some new tires. I was thinking of getting some used 15" wheels and tires but they're hard to find. Know anywhere to look??? You want RAIN on the autoX course??? My car bounces when it's wet. Not pretty. I like the ground to be dry.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

> Well, I got the wheels and tires. I also have an old set of hella fogs from my 99 and a set of hella driving lights that i took off a used car at work. I guess I need to start practicing!


Hook 'em up! I use a light bar that can be removed so no one walks of with them. It is also set up so more lights can be added without doing anything else to the car. As for cheap mods, you may want to be careful with what you mess with. Some rallycross series may put you in a higher class of cars even if you've only done a few things, and you may not be competitive. You may have a series that only has classes by drive layout (FWD, RWD, AWD) so you'd be OK. I'm keeping the Sentra stock, for both rally cross, and SOLO II. Here are some 'mods' I use or have seen that you may want to consider -
Full Size Spare, Skid plate, Interior light for Navigator, A strip of yellow tape at the centre top of the steering wheel so you know its pointed straight, Overwattage bulbs for your rally lights (if the lenses are glass. Just don't use them in town at night or with oncoming traffic). That's just a few things to start. I'm really at a loss for cheap solutions.



> I was thinking of getting some used 15" wheels and tires but they're hard to find. Know anywhere to look???


I'd try Deals for Wheels. Although I haven't personally had a good experience there, they are the cheapest source around, but I don't know what their situation for used stuff is. I've also found out that Arnprior Auto Wreckers has lots of used bits and pieces. Maybe some newer original equipment wheels could be found there. If I decide to get 15" rims this year I'll probably go with Konig Rated R. The price for them seems to be reasonable and they come in white to match the car.

Do you check the MCO Forum? Lots of guys there are more qualified than me to give advice on wheel shopping.



> You want RAIN on the autoX course???


Of course, I'm a rally guy through and through and I love the extra slipping and sliding.

That's probably long winded enough. Good Luck guys.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I got the B12, now i wanna rally it. Where do i get started??? 

I live in Calgary, Alberta. Anyone know of any rallies/clubs around here?

-Nick


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *
> I was thinking of getting some used 15" wheels and tires but they're hard to find. Know anywhere to look??? *


If you want cheap got to Walmart. The carry those "hot" oem style steel rims. They weigh a ton but hey, if your gonna beat them to death, why spend lots. They run about $25-45 a rim. They are even painted black!

Or you could head to your local junkyad, find some a wrecked 96 integra and yank the 5 spoke alloy wheels of that. I think they are 15's. Im thinking of doing that for my car.

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Even the junkyards aren't that cheap, and then I'm going to have to buy tires too. I'm trying to find someone selling used wheels with the tires.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *I got the B12, now i wanna rally it. Where do i get started???
> 
> I live in Calgary, Alberta. Anyone know of any rallies/clubs around here?*


Try Calgary Sports Car Club to start with. Also CARS and RallyWest.



> _Originally posted by RiceBox_
> *Even the junkyards aren't that cheap, and then I'm going to have to buy tires too. I'm trying to find someone selling used wheels with the tires.*


Did you find any info on MCO? I see you asked about that used set. Any mention of a price?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *Even the junkyards aren't that cheap, and then I'm going to have to buy tires too. I'm trying to find someone selling used wheels with the tires. *


Well, there is always eBay....

fcsmotorsports-> Thanx for the suggestions about rallying.
Are you from Calgary?

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *
> Did you find any info on MCO? I see you asked about that used set. Any mention of a price? *


The seller never called me or e-mailed. Guess he doesn't want to sell them that badly. Too bad I'm interested!!!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sentrastud_
> *Are you from Calgary?*


No, Ottawa, but I've checked a lot of sites to do with rallying, so I know where to look.



> _Originally posted by RiceBox_
> *The seller never called me or e-mailed. Guess he doesn't want to sell them that badly. Too bad I'm interested!!!*


Well, good luck with other sources. I'll keep an eye out if you like.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^^^

Thanks. I really want to get some before the next autoX on the 26th


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

Hey, are roll cages required for road rallying? Any good links for those new to rallying? 

TIA


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

velokid,

Edit - I didn't have time to do more earlier.

No cage is needed for TSD (road rally) stuff. If you want to do rallysprint or rallycross a cage or rollbar may be required depending on sanctioning body. Performance rally requires a cage, no exceptions.

Try Specialstage.com, The SCCA & SCCA Chicago.


----------

